# 28G Serenity Passion 2 Acrylic Cube



## tex627 (Jan 11, 2009)

nice light!


----------



## Ihs (Jun 8, 2012)

tex627 said:


> nice light!


really bright...



Here s an idea...Dont know if you would like it but....

What about a nice aponogeton/sword/barclaya as a centre piece surrounded by HC and a small species of fish?

I know...really simple but you can play with the colours through your fish choice and aponogetons ..well I find them nice/interesting to look at..


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

That's a beautiful tank


----------



## HEINEKEN357 (Feb 10, 2006)

tex627 said:


> nice light!


Thanks little diy and $52 you got yourself a nice light with good par.. Thanks to hoppys lax to par meter tutorial I am getting 80-90par.



Ihs said:


> really bright...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know its super bright  .. Not sure on the swords they grow to big for my taste. I like the barclaya and the Hc.


GMYukonon24s said:


> That's a beautiful tank


thanks cant wait till i have more plants and fish :fish:..

Little update waiting for sunday going to do a big trim on the 24g aquapod will add all the clippings.. How long does hc take to grow? I got some last week and it doesn't look like its growing.. I have a lot of light and a lot of co2.


----------



## HEINEKEN357 (Feb 10, 2006)

Update 
plands 
Dwarf Hairgrass 
Tetanthera cardinalis 
Cabomba furcata,
think some kind of crypt 
HC
Water Hyssop, Bacopa 
Blyxa 

Also added a hydor koralia nano


----------



## james1542 (Sep 8, 2011)

What spectrum is your LED flood? How are the plants doing under it? Impressive tank!


----------



## HEINEKEN357 (Feb 10, 2006)

james1542 said:


> What spectrum is your LED flood? How are the plants doing under it? Impressive tank!


Thank you. The spectrum is 6500-7000k so far so good plants are pearling and I am starting to see growth ill post some pictures tomorrow once I add some fish.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

simply amazing. may i inquire how how the lamps are hung above the tank. is it a conduit pipe custom bent or was it something else? it matches so well with your tank and stand....


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice Job!


----------



## HEINEKEN357 (Feb 10, 2006)

acitydweller said:


> simply amazing. may i inquire how how the lamps are hung above the tank. is it a conduit pipe custom bent or was it something else? it matches so well with your tank and stand....


thank you. You are right its conduit pipe that I bent cut to hide wires and sprayed black.



GMYukonon24s said:


> Nice Job!


Thank you

Plants are growing good but I do have some diatom algae has to be from tank cycling. Anyway added 2 ottos and 2 cherrys shrimps.
































Any one know the name of the plant its starting to turn red?









diatom Algae :icon_cry:


----------



## HEINEKEN357 (Feb 10, 2006)

Update.
3 Otos
6 Harlequin Rasboras
2 Panda Cory
4 Rummynose Tetra
1 Nerite snail 
Is this considered overcrowding I want to also add around 30 cherrys shrimps.
Added a meanwell eln-60-48d also made a diy black acrylic enclosure for the driver waiting for the 3 Digital Blue led Amp Panel Ampmeter and the 10v adapter to finish it off. Everything is growing but some of the stem plants the middle is starting to turn dark and dieing what can cause this?








Under the Tank
















Panda cory 








Anyone know the name of this plant?


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

That light is sick. These things are really tempting.


----------



## rustbucket (Oct 15, 2011)

Nice tank, but what are the legs in the first post photos?


----------



## HEINEKEN357 (Feb 10, 2006)

frrok said:


> That light is sick. These things are really tempting.


Thanks its worth the cash even better if you buy a good dimmer driver so you have control over the leds.




rustbucket said:


> Nice tank, but what are the legs in the first post photos?


Thanks its a fake dog .

Here a update have a problem with the tank its been very cloudy for a few weeks not sure whats the cause, all the test i did are good the ferts haven't changed. I did a 60% water change today and still cloudy I even did full clean on the rena xp3 last week. Only way to clear it up for a few days is use Acurel F 25.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

HEINEKEN357 said:


>


that looks great!


----------



## Soup12 (Nov 10, 2012)

paint background black to hide wires/fan. Plus it will add depth


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

Fantastic! That hairgrass carpet is really coming along!

No, I don't think your tank is overpopulated.


----------



## keep_on_keepin_on (Mar 6, 2013)

that is really nice. love that red contrast in the middle. i want to try my hand at some dwarf hair grass that looks good.


----------



## Alaskan Fishface (Feb 16, 2013)

Wow, looking really nice as it fills in!


----------



## limz_777 (Jun 29, 2005)

i order the 10 watt , really weak and dim , good for moss tank thou

will a 20 watt be suitable for a 12 inch cube tank ?


----------

